# Killing Zander [Planescape 3.0] CLOSED TO RECRUITING



## Dr. Screampunk (Jul 3, 2004)

So, where to begin? Sigil, of course--there ain't no other place worth beginning.  Sigil: the City of Doors.  This town's the gateway to everything and everywhere that matters.  Step through one door and enter the halls of Ysgard, or turn down a particular alley and discover the Abyss.  There are more gateways in Sigil than can be imagined; with all those doors Sigil's a useful place--and then some.  This is the place to live...or die.

from A PLAYER'S GUIDE TO THE PLANES (Planescape, 1994)


Fact is, everyone is dead--primes, planars, proxies, petitioners, all of them--it's just that some are more dead than others.

ibid.

***
KILLING ZANDER

*a PBP game for Dungeons & Dragons, Third Edition
based on the Planescape (TM) setting by TSR*

I am looking to recruit 2-3 players for KILLING ZANDER, a PBP game set in the Planescape campaign setting, using D&D 3.0 rules (NOT 3.5).

I want to give as little information about the game as possible, since the adventure depends, in large part, on characters being struck with awe and amazement at what they experience--in most instances discovering it for the first time.  A few pointers for those considering the game:

--Prior knowledge of Planescape is NOT needed; in fact, ignorance may be a virtue! 
--Rules set is D&D 3.0.  I have no interest in 3.5, so please don't ask if we can use such-and-such a rule from 3.5.  
--Posting frequency: every 1-2 days.  I want a fairly rigorous pace (otherwise PBP games tend to wither on the vine).  Anyone who falls behind in posting without letting me know in advance will have their character taken over by the DM.   
--Characters will *begin* the game living in (or travelling through) a tiny backwater village in the Domain of Greyhawk.  Early in the game they will find themselves wandering the planes; by the end of the game they will be residents of the City of Sigil (for those of you who don't know, Sigil is *the* place to be on the planes; it's kind of like that giant planet-sized city in Attack of the Clones   ).
--No psionics.
--I roll all dice.  Rules and mechanics will be kept in the background as much as possible.  Tell me what you want to do in dramatic terms; I'll translate it into game terms.  [Example: "I charge the bastard and push him into the dimensional pit! ARGH!" My translation: "Bull rush.  Opposed STR check..."]
--This game is for role-players, explorers, and thinkers.  If your style is to post a one-sentence follow-up each move (complete with missing punctuation) then this isn't the game for you.  It will be immersive, complex, and challenging.  Minimal combat (but believe me, combat there shall be   )

That's all I can think of for now.  If you want to be considered for the game, here's what you do:

1. Make up a character using 75 point attribute distribution.  For those who aren't familiar with this method (presented in 2e), you simply take 75 points and distribute them between your six attributes any way you see fit.  The only stipulation is that 3 is the minimum and 18 the maximum for any single attribute (*before* racial adjustments). Any race/class combo is allowed. Characters are 1st level, and in game terms it's important that they are ignorant, novice, wet-behind-the-ears teenagers (or equivalent, in demihuman races). Your only source book will be the 3.0 PHB (no splatbook stuff).  No evil alignments.  Starting gold as follows: 
     Barbarian, Bard 140 gp
     Cleric, Rogue 180 gp
     Druid 60 gp
     Fighter, Paladin, Ranger 220 gp
     Monk 20 gp
     Sorcerer, Wizard 100 gp
Take the gold, equip your character (again, using PHB only). 

2. Once you've made your character, type him or her up according to the format below.  Please follow this format *exactly*.  Please note that encumbrance will NOT be used in this game, so don't bother typing out weight of your items.  (Also note that I reserve the right to make an encumbrance check at any time!   ).

3. When your character is typed in the format below, post the character to *this* thread.  I will take the first *three* appropriate characters.  I will be looking to see that you (a) Follow the format exactly, and (b) Have thoughtful, well-written, creative background/personalities for your characters.  

4. Do NOT follow-up with a one-line response saying "i might be into it ok?"  I will ignore these half-assed responses.  If you want to follow-up with questions, that's fine (I'll answer them) but please bear in mind, it's first come, first served.  So get your character up quickly if you're serious about playing!  

What follows this message is the format template for your character, plus a sample character (from one of my past games) using said format.  Please observe CAPITALIZATION and *boldfacing.* 

Good luck, berks.  [Planescape jargon, there   ]

***
TEMPLATE:


Player Name
CHARACTER NAME
Occupation

Class-Level
Sex Race

Age
Height
Weight
Eyes
Hair

Alignment
Deity

STR
DEX
CON
INT
WIS
CHA

Hit Points
Armor Class standard/touch/flat-footed
Armor Check Penalty

Initiative
Move

BAB
Melee
Ranged 
Grapple

Fortitude
Reflex
Will

*WEAPONS*
Name  damage / critical / range (if applicable) / type

*ARMOR*
Name   armor bonus / type / armor check penalty 

*GEAR*

*MONEY*
CP
SP
GP
PP

*RACIAL ABILITIES

CLASS ABILITIES

SKILLS*
Name (Ranks) Modifier

*FEATS

SPELLS KNOWN* (sorcerers and bards only)

*SPELLS PER DAY * (wizards, sorcerers, clerics, bards, and druids only)

*SPELLBOOK* (wizards only)

*PHYSICAL APPEARANCE (paragraph form)

PERSONALITY/MOTIVATION/BELIEFS (paragraph form)

BACKGROUND (paragraph form)*


SAMPLE CHARACTER:


Dr. Screampunk
PADDY BOONSWOCK
Alchemist Apprentice

Wizard-3
Male Gnome

Age: 41
Height: 3’
Weight: 42 lbs.
Eyes: Brown
Hair: Brown

Alignment: Chaotic Good
Deity: Boccob

STR 9 (-1)
DEX 15 (+2)
CON 12 (+1)
INT 15 (+2)
WIS 14 (+2)
CHA 14 (+2) 

Hit Points: 11
Armor Class: 13 / 13 / 11
Armor Check Penalty: 0

Initiative +2
Move 20 feet

BAB +1
Melee +1 
Ranged +3
Grapple +4

Fortitude +2
Reflex +3
Will +5

*WEAPONS*
Dagger  1d4 / 19-20 x2 / 10ft / P

*ARMOR*
Padded armor   +1 / L / 0 

*GEAR*
Backpack
Spell component pouch
Spellbook
Mirror, pocket
Lantern, bullseye
Oil (three vials)

*MONEY*
CP 12
SP 19
GP 4
PP 0

*RACIAL ABILITIES*
+1 AC, +1 attack				
+4 Hide					     
+2 saves vs. illusions			     
+1 attack vs. kobolds and goblinoids		     
+4 dodge vs. giants				      
+2 Listen, Alchemy				 		           
Low-light vision 
Once per day: Speak with Animals 
Cantrips once/day:
     Dancing Lights 
     Ghost Sound 
     Prestidigitation

*CLASS ABILITIES*
Summon familiar, Scribe scroll
Weapon Proficiency: Club, dagger, heavy crossbow, light crossbow,
	quarterstaff

*SKILLS*
Alchemy (6) +10
Concentration (6) +7
Craft (mechanical clock) (4) +6
Hide (0) +6
Knowledge (arcana) (4) +6  
Listen (0) +4
Scry (6) +8
Spellcraft (6) +8  

*FEATS*
Brew Potion
Dodge 

*SPELLS PER DAY * 
Cantrips: 4
1st level: 3
2nd level: 1

*SPELLBOOK* 
*Cantrips*
All

*1st level*
Magic Missile
Magic Weapon
Mage Armor
Cause Fear
Spider Climb
Hold Portal
Sleep

*2nd level*
Alter Self
Levitate

Arcane Spell Failure (Padded armor): 5%


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 3, 2004)

why does the rogue get the same gold as a bard when they get 5d4x10 and the bard gets 4d4x10 and only 10 more than the wizard who gets 3d4x10?  Each difference in die size on average would be about 25gp... any specific reason for the below average money?

it makes it relatively hard to pick up pretty much basic equipment (thieve's tools 30gp, leather armor 10gp, lightcrossbow 35gp, shortsword 10gp... oops over money)...  you can't even afford the starting package as listed

Oh yeah... I'm making up a halfling rogue as i type this

side comment: why such a spread out character sheet?


----------



## Dr. Screampunk (Jul 3, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> why does the rogue get the same gold as a bard when they get 5d4x10 and the bard gets 4d4x10 and only 10 more than the wizard who gets 3d4x10?  Each difference in die size on average would be about 25gp... any specific reason for the below average money?
> 
> it makes it relatively hard to pick up pretty much basic equipment (thieve's tools 30gp, leather armor 10gp, lightcrossbow 35gp, shortsword 10gp... oops over money)...  you can't even afford the starting package as listed




ACK! The starting gold numbers were all out of whack.  That's what I get for typing it out on 4 hours sleep.  The formula we've always used is maximum starting gold - 20 gp (except for the monk, who simply gets maximum).  Anyway, thanks for pointing that out--I fixed the starting gold amounts in the original message.


----------



## rknop (Jul 4, 2004)

Question: you say ignorance may be a strength.  Are you still interested in players who quite a lot about Planescape?  Obviously, one could have a character who knows little.  (Also, I'm only passingly familiar, at best, with Greyhawk.)

Alternatively, how about the following character concept: a recently fledged wizard who spent his apprenticeship with a grizzled old mage.  His master had spent his life collecting lore about the known planes of existence, but never managed to travel to them.  Some of this rubbed off on the student, and as such the student knows something... or thinks he knows something... about the planes.

Were I to create a character like that, would it work with your concept of the game?


----------



## Dr. Screampunk (Jul 4, 2004)

rknop said:
			
		

> Question: you say ignorance may be a strength.  Are you still interested in players who quite a lot about Planescape?  Obviously, one could have a character who knows little.  (Also, I'm only passingly familiar, at best, with Greyhawk.)
> 
> Alternatively, how about the following character concept: a recently fledged wizard who spent his apprenticeship with a grizzled old mage.  His master had spent his life collecting lore about the known planes of existence, but never managed to travel to them.  Some of this rubbed off on the student, and as such the student knows something... or thinks he knows something... about the planes.
> 
> Were I to create a character like that, would it work with your concept of the game?




Ignorance may be a strength, but I also welcome, with open arms, Planescape fans.     I think your character concept is simply awesome and I look forward to seeing your character posted! 

Cheers,

Dr. Screampunk


----------



## rknop (Jul 4, 2004)

rknop
PRYAS FARBOULDER
Wizard's Apprentice

Wizard-1     (Specialist: Divination ; Prohibited: Necromancy)
Male Human

Age      28 years
Height   5' 6"
Weight  125
Eyes     Brown
Hair      Dirty Blond

Alignment : Lawful Good
Deity: Boccob

STR   9  (-1)
DEX  14  (+2)
CON  13  (+1)
INT   17  (+3)
WIS   10 (+0)
CHA   12 (+1)

Hit Points  5
Armor Class standard/touch/flat-footed     : 12/12/10
Armor Check Penalty 0

Initiative +2
Move   30'

BAB       +0
Melee    +0
Ranged  +0
Grapple +0

*WEAPONS*
Name  damage / critical / range (if applicable) / type
------------------------------------------------------------
Quarterstaff   1d6/1d6 / x2 / - / Bludgeoning
Dagger 1d4 / 19-20/x2  /  10ft / Piercing     [2gp]

*ARMOR*
Name   armor bonus / type / armor check penalty 

*GEAR*
Scholar's Outfit
Traveler's Outfit [1gp]

Backpack [2gp]
Bedroll [1sp]
Waterskin [1gp]
5 days Trail Rations [25sp]

Hooded Lantern [2gp]
4 vials Oil [4sp]
Small Steel Mirror [10gp]

Ink [8gp]
Inkpen [1sp]
10 sheets paper [40sp]

Wizard's Spellbook [15gp]
Spell Component Pouch [5gp]



*MONEY*
CP 0
SP 9
GP 48
PP 0

*RACIAL ABILITIES*
1 extra feat, 4 extra skill points at level 1

*CLASS ABILITIES*
Summon Familiar
Scribe Scroll
Weapon Proficiency: Club, Dagger, Hvy Crossbow, Lt Crossbow, Quarterstaff

*SKILLS*
(24 points available)
Name (Ranks) Modifier
--------------------------
Alchemy (2) +5
Concentration (4) +5
Craft: Bookbinding (2) +5
Knowledge: Arcana (4) +7
Knowledge: The Planes (4) +7
Scry (4) +7
Spellcraft (4) +7


*FEATS*
Spell Mastery (Comprehend Languages, Silent Image, Identify)
Spell Focus (Illusion)

*SPELLS KNOWN* (sorcerers and bards only)

*SPELLS PER DAY * (wizards, sorcerers, clerics, bards, and druids only)
Cantrips : 3 + 1 Divination
1st Level : 2 + 1 Divination

*SPELLBOOK* (wizards only)
*Level 0*
(All -- 16 spells)

*Level 1*
Shield (Conj)
Comprehend Languages (Div)
Identify (Div)
True Strike (Div)
Silent Image (Illus)
Jump (Trans)

*SPELLS PREPARED*
*Cantrips*
Resistance
Detect Magic
Read Magic
Detect Poison

*1st Level*
Jump
Silent Image
Comprehend Languages

*PHYSICAL APPEARANCE (paragraph form)*

Pryas is a small, very slim human male.  His dirty blond hair is not long, but shaggy enough to be unkempt.  His face is mostly unremarkable, except for a smallish nose and piercing brown eyes that are always darting around, taking in what is around him.  He usually wears dark-colored robes.  Although his vision is fine, he keeps a pair of spectacles with him, both for reading, and because he vainly believes they make him look more erudite.

*PERSONALITY/MOTIVATION/BELIEFS (paragraph form)*

Pryas is obsessed with knowledge, with learning.  In particular, he is interested in knowledge of the arcane, and knowledge of the multiverse.  He's led a fairly sheltered life, and has never seen any terrible combat.  The location of his master's tower has been sheltered from the more unstable parts of the world, and as such Pryas is a little naive.  He has the idea that rationality and a thirst for knowledge are universal, and that those who don't seem to care for learning simply haven't been fully exposed to it.  However, his primary motivation is to learn more himself, to learn as much as he can about the world and about the magic that shapes it.

*BACKGROUND (paragraph form)*

Born the son of peasant farmers, his parents were worried that there was something wrong with him, as small as he was as a child.  Others in their village wondered if the kid was malnourished.  As Pryas grew older, he proved a disappointment to his parents in other ways: his head was always lost in the clouds, thinking about far-off things and always eager to hear rumors of arcane happenings.  He had no aptitude or strength for work in the fields, and was often too distracted to even be of much use around the house.  And, so, it was almost with relief when he left home at the age of 12.  An elven wizard named Virillian was passing through the village, and spotted Pryas' interest in the arcane as well as the boy's sharp intellect.  Virillian had recently sent a previous apprentice out into the world, and was ready to take on another.  To the Farboulders, he offered to train their son in the arcane arts in exchange for his service.  Pryas' parents realized that not only was this the opportunity of a lifetime for Pryas, but it would also probably be ultimately a better upbringing for him.

And, so, thereafter, Pryas spent the rest of his growing years in a wizard's tower, going through old books.  He loved every minute of it.  Virillian, it turns out, was a diviner, and a wizard obsessed with knowledge of the other planes, especially the Outer Planes.  However, interestingly, Virillian claimed to never have been away from Oerth.  As Pryas learned more, this surprised him, for he figured that a wizard of Virillian's ability ought to be able to find a way to get to another plane without too much trouble.  However, Pryas didn't bother with it, for there was a wealth of knowledge about the planes to be learned from the writings in Virillian's extensive libraries.  Pryas buried himself in that, trying to learn as much as he could about the Planes and about the arcane as he also performed the duties of a wizard's apprentice and learned the craft of magic.

Pryas spent enough time buried in the books that he had a very long apprenticeship.  Indeed, he would be just as happy to let it continue.  However, Virillian recognizes that the young human will forever be in his shadow if he does not send Pyras out into the world to find his own fortune.  And so, in no uncertain terms, Virillian has declared Pyras' training complete.  Telling Pyras that he was a star student, he has suggested that he being to travel and explore the world, to see what is outside the walls of Virillian's tower.


----------



## rknop (Jul 4, 2004)

*Familiar*

Question: Can Pryas start with a familiar?  The cost of the ritual (100gp) would have prevented him from buying any other equipment, so if he must pay for it he wouldn't be able to get anything else....   If you'll let him have it for free, then he'll have called a cat familiar.  Otherwise, perhaps at some point in the future.

-Rob


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 4, 2004)

Ok, here's my stab at a character.  You didn't have anything in your template for saving throws, so I added one.  I hope that's ok.  

Isida Kep'tukari
ROTH NOSEBREAKER
Peacekeeper of the Wheat Sheaf Inn

Fighter-1
Male Human

Age:  18
Height:  6'4"
Weight:  222 lbs.
Eyes:  Dark Brown
Hair:  Straw Blonde

Alignment:  Neutral Good
Deity:  Kord

STR  18 (+4)
DEX  16 (+3)
CON  16 (+3)
INT  15 (+2)
WIS  3 (-4)
CHA  8 (-1)

Hit Points:  16
Armor Class:  16/13/13
Armor Check Penalty:  -1

Initiative:  +7 
Move:  30 ft.

BAB:  +1
Melee:  +5
Ranged:  +4 
Grapple:  +5

*SAVES*
Fort +5 
Ref +3
Will -4

*WEAPONS*
Greatsword  2d6+6 / 19-20 x2 / S
Handaxe  1d6+4 / x3 / S
Dagger  1d4+4 / 19-20 x2 / 10 ft. P
Longbow  1d8 / x3 / 100 ft. / P

*ARMOR*
Studded Leather   +3 / L / -1 
Large Wooden Shield (when not fighting with greataxe)  +2 / N/A / -2

*GEAR*
Backpack
Bedroll
Tent
60 arrows
Flint and steel
Tankard from Wheat Sheaf Inn
Belt pouch
10 days' trail rations
50 ft. hemp rope
Waterskin
Whetstone
Cold weather outfit

*MONEY*
CP:  6
SP:  8
GP:  22
PP:  0

*RACIAL ABILITIES*
Bonus 1st level feat, +4 skill points at first level, +1 skill point at each level thereafter, no favored class.

*CLASS ABILITIES*
Light, Medium, and Heavy armor proficiency, shield proficiency, simple and martial weapon proficiency, bonus feats.

*SKILLS*
Climb (4) +8
Craft (blacksmithing) (4) +6
Handle Animal (4) +3
Jump (4) +8
Ride (4) +7
Swim (4) +8

*FEATS*
Improved Initiative
Improved Unarmed Strike
Toughness

*PHYSICAL APPEARANCE:*  Roth Nosebreaker is hardly the best-looking man in the room, though he usually is one of the most physically imposing.  Standing much taller than the average man and covered with bulging muscles, he tends to be the type of man that most would avoid angering.  He's obviously of farm stock, having the straw-blonde hair common in the region, and large brown eyes like that of a placid cow.  His own nose has been broken more than once in the past and never healed straight.  One of his front teeth is missing (a horse kicked it out), and he can (and does) whistle loudly, piercingly, and off tune out of it.  He's often seen wearing worn leather pants and a canvas shirt, or with old studded leather armor, usually with one or more weapons stuck in his belt.

*PERSONALITY/MOTIVATION/BELIEFS:*  Roth is a fairly bright young lad, eager to please and quick to learn.  However, he doesn't have the sense the gods granted a flea.  He's very much a follower; tell him to do something and he does it with zeal, but you have to remember to tell him to stop too, as he can get too focused on his work.  If he wants to learn something, he can pick it up quickly, learning it with single-minded devotion.  Unfortunately he doesn't always know when to use the skills he learns.  He has to be reminded he knows something half the time, and is often forgetful of what he's doing.

Despite this, Roth is a fairly happy-go-lucky individual, eager to please.  He enjoys doing new and exciting things... though often new and exciting is relative because he forgot when he did it before.  As long as he has someone to tell him what to do he's fairly pleased.  He particularly enjoys being able to do something physical, as he knows he's stronger and quicker than most men.

Occasionally when a priest of Kord would come through town, they would ask to challenge the strongest man in town.  Roth would generally oblige, and recently won his first match against one of the priests.  The priest told him he was truly, "Blessed with the strength of Kord!"  Roth was very pleased at that, and has begun to offer prayers of thanks to Kord as well as he parents' deity of choice, Pelor.

*BACKGROUND:*  Roth was born the son of a farming family.  While both his father and mother were strong people, Roth grew and grew to outstrip the height and strength of his father and his three older brothers.  Hoping to make another good field hand out of him, his father put him to work with his brothers.  However it became apparent that Roth’s patience and concentration, traits necessary for a farmer, were… lacking.  At best.  

He was easily distracted and would often get into friendly tussles with the boys from town.  Despairing at what to do with his youngest son, his father turned to the town blacksmith, Landon.  Hoping to find an outlet for Roth’s energy, the blacksmith agreed to teach the boy fighting in exchange for some service at the smithy.  Strangely enough, Roth took to smithing like a fish to water.  He apparently wasn’t lacking in concentration or patience, he just hadn’t found something he could do for long periods of time.  

But Landon was wise, and always made sure the boy had something active to do.  He taught him to shoe horses and how to ride them to test their fit, how to repair leaks in the roof, and anything else he could think of to keep the boy occupied.  When they began their fighting lessons, the boy was incredibly quick to pick up various techniques.  He favored the largest sword he could get his hands on, the magnificent greatsword, though Landon made sure he taught Roth everything he could remember from his days as a soldier, including wrestling.

When Roth got older, the barkeeper of the Wheat Sheaf Inn approached the marvelously strong lad to be his new peacekeeper.  Eager for something new to do, Roth agreed.  Usually Tarof, the barkeeper, had to point out potential fights to him, but Roth was quite capable of breaking them up once they were pointed out to him.  He took a great deal of satisfaction in a job well done, and was proud to show off his strength to the townsfolk as well as the passing travelers.  

Roth’s reputation has spread slightly outside of his town, and those looking to hire a loyal, dedicated swordsman might deign to look in the sleepy little farming town.  Certainly Roth would jump at the chance to see the world.  In many ways he’s still very much a big boy and an innocent.  He’s never killed a man, only animals while hunting, and the experience could prove difficult for him.  It’s hard to tell…


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 4, 2004)

*Keys*

Ferrix
KEYS
Housebreaker

Rogue 1
Female Halfling

Age: 22
Height:  3 ft. 2 inches
Weight: 33 lb.
Eyes: an almost black brown
Hair: dark brown

Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Deity: none

STR 12 (+1)
DEX 20 (+5)
CON 12 (+1)
INT 18 (+4)
WIS 9 (-1)
CHA 4 (-3)

Hit Points: 7
Armor Class: 17 / 15 / 13
Armor Check Penalty: 0

SAVES
Fort (+0) +2
Refl (+2) +8
Will (+0) +0

Initiative +8
Move 20 ft.

BAB +0
Melee +2
Ranged +6
Thrown +7
Grapple -3

*WEAPONS*
Short Sword 1d6+1 / 19-20x2 / piercing
Sap 1d6+1 / 20x2 / bludgeoning subdual
Dagger 1d4+1 / 19-20x2 / 10 ft. / piercing
Light Crossbow 1d8 / 19-20x2 / 80 ft. / piercing

*ARMOR*
Leather +2 / light / 0

*GEAR*
Explorers Outfit
Thieves Tools
Backpack
Bedroll
Caltrops
Candles (5)
Scrollcase, 5 sheets parchment
Ink & Inkpen
Chalk, 10 pieces
Crowbar
Fishhooks (3)
Fishing line
Flint and Steel
Grappling hook
Mirror, small steel
Oil, 2 flasks
Belt Pouch
Trail Rations (8 days)
Silk Rope
Sack
Sealing wax
Sewing needle and string
Soap
Torches (3)
Waterskin
Whetstone
Acid (3)

*MONEY*
CP 0
SP 5
GP 12
PP 0

*RACIAL ABILITIES*
Small, +2 racial bonus on climb, jump, move silently and listen checks, +1 racial attack bonus with thrown weapons, +1 racial bonus on all saving throws, +2 morale bonus on saving throws against fear

*CLASS ABILITIES*
Sneak Attack +1d6, Traps, Light Armor Proficiency, Weapon Prof (crossbow hand & light, dagger (any), dart, light mace, sap, shortbow normal & composite, and shortsword)

*SKILLS*
Hide (4 ranks) +13
Move Silently (4 ranks) +11
Climb (4 ranks) +7
Disable Device (4 ranks) +8
Open Locks (4 ranks) +9
Balance (4 ranks) +9
Escape Artist (4 ranks) +9
Listen (4 ranks) +5
Pick Pocket (4 ranks) +9
Search (4 ranks) +8
Tumble (4 ranks) +9
Appraise (4 ranks) +8

*Languages*
Common, Halfling, Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Goblin

*FEATS*
Improved Initiative

*PHYSICAL APPEARANCE:*  Keys entire head is scarred from an "accident" with acid in her youth leaving her face horribly disfigured, the only remaining beauty about her face is a pair of exquisitely dark brown eyes bearing almost upon black and beautiful dark brown locks of hair which she wears in a short bob.  She normally wears a veil of royal blue silk to cover up to her eyes, hiding her face from others.  Generally clad in blue and purple died skin-tight clothing which leaves little of her tightly muscled body to the imagination, she occasionally wears a suit of leather armor died a shadowy purple and once in a while has a short sword or light crossbow at her side.

*PERSONALITY/MOTIVATION/BELIEFS:*  Keys is incredibly quiet, generally trying to hide behind her veil whenever she can.  She has little use for gentle words as they couldn?t save her once from the horrible wounds that have been left on her.  Jaded and bitter about a great many things, she takes it out on the world and others with sharp and biting remarks and her general disdain for reciprocity.  To get by in such a dismal world is her motivation, she does what she can to make herself comfortable but doesn?t go out of her way to injure others who can't afford it.  A cynic and a pragmatist, she has no use for religions, chiding others for their reliance upon gods who can only leave them to suffer.  She believes to survive you need to look out for number one, if others are worth it to you, you might go out of your way to help them, but usually they just leave you or hurt you anyways.

*BACKGROUND:*  Keys grew up on the road with her mother and father, they traveled with a performing group but were nothing more than servants.  Hard from the start, her life has been scraping moment to moment.  Her parents were killed when a carriage propelled along by a crazed driver trampled them in the streets.  Left to fend for herself she worked within the performing group for many years, eventually falling into a sense of self-depravity.

Soon after she was "discovered" by a young entrepreneurial man who thought he could use her talents, being young she didn't realize what was happening until too late when she was being physically abused and mentally cajoled into performing degrading acts.  This lasted only so long until she tried to run away.  She was caught and he punished her by pouring acid onto her face, disfiguring her forever and then casting her into the streets.

Forced into a life on the streets, she quickly picked up the habits of a pick pocket, stealing petty change when she impinged upon the grounds of a local thieves guild.  Rather than taking her hands, the guild found her incredibly sharp both mentally and physically, definitely not an opportunity to be passed up.  She was taken in and her training began, however her misfortune just didn't run out.  The guild she was taken into was wiped out in a purge by a rival guild and she was lucky to be spared by being out that evening.  Without home or friends to call her on, she has traveled for the past few weeks and is passing through a small village in the backwaters of Greyhawk.


----------



## Dr. Screampunk (Jul 4, 2004)

rknop said:
			
		

> Question: Can Pryas start with a familiar?  The cost of the ritual (100gp) would have prevented him from buying any other equipment, so if he must pay for it he wouldn't be able to get anything else....   If you'll let him have it for free, then he'll have called a cat familiar.  Otherwise, perhaps at some point in the future.
> 
> -Rob




Yes, you can start with a familiar.  Just add the familiar's stats somewhere on your character sheet (doesn't matter where).


----------



## Dr. Screampunk (Jul 4, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ok, here's my stab at a character.  You didn't have anything in your template for saving throws, so I added one.  I hope that's ok.




ARGH! Firk dang frickin' firk!

How did I miss saving throws on the template? $%&$@%#!$%

Thanks for pointing that out.     I've updated the template to include saving throws.


----------



## Dr. Screampunk (Jul 4, 2004)

*UPDATE!*

Gentlemen, you will notice I have CLOSED the thread to recruiting.  You are the chosen, the few, the proud.   

Our heroes are...

*Rknop
Isidia Kep'Tukari
Ferrix*

Perfect!

As I type this message it is 8:43 am, July 4, and I am in scenic Bellingham, Washington.  My wife and daughter and I are soon to drive back to Kelowna, British Columbia, Canada (our home, sniff, sob), which is about a five hour drive.  So I won't be ready for further information until Monday.  However, expect a more detailed update Monday morning.  By that time I will have gone over your characters (they all look great at first glance, BTW) and I'll have some additional background information for you.

Then, we begin the game! I'm pumped! (Did I mention I love PBP games?   )

We'll keep this thread open for our OOC thread.  I don't really see a need for a Rogue's Gallery thread; we can just keep characters here, I think.  Thanks for the input so far--if you see any other screwups on my part, please point them out! (How the FIRK DANG FIRK did I forget saving throws on the template??)    I want this to be *our* game, not mine.  So give me as much feedback as you want.

Anyway, we have our heroic trio.  Now give me a day to get back home and read through your characters...next update Monday morning!

Cheers,

Dr. Screampunk


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 4, 2004)

huzzah!

oh yeah, props to Isida and Rknop, cool characters... we're gonna have a funny bunch... gullible fighter, jaded rogue, knowledge hungry wizard, sounds like a standard crew

that and I find it funny that i'm smarter than the wizard ;-)  no offense hopefully ;-)


----------



## rknop (Jul 5, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> huzzah!
> 
> oh yeah, props to Isida and Rknop, cool characters... we're gonna have a funny bunch... gullible fighter, jaded rogue, knowledge hungry wizard, sounds like a standard crew
> 
> that and I find it funny that i'm smarter than the wizard ;-)  no offense hopefully ;-)




No offense   Because the wizard is *way* prettier than the rogue...  And besides, it's not just raw intelligence that makes a scholar, it's years and years and years of hard work.  (I talk not just about Pyras, but also about myself....)

If we have a weakness, it's in the willpower department.  Look at those Wisdom scores....  Pyras wins with a 10.  An evil GM would realize that we're easily manipulated....   

-Rob


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 5, 2004)

rknop said:
			
		

> No offense   Because the wizard is *way* prettier than the rogue...  And besides, it's not just raw intelligence that makes a scholar, it's years and years and years of hard work.  (I talk not just about Pyras, but also about myself....)
> 
> If we have a weakness, it's in the willpower department.  Look at those Wisdom scores....  Pyras wins with a 10.  An evil GM would realize that we're easily manipulated....
> 
> -Rob




well, how intelligence usually works out in D&D isn't just raw IQ but your general ability to learn which covers many areas... never said my character was more scholarly though ;-)

yeah, none of us are pillars of self-determination... though pyras' will save is the best out of all of us since it's the good one for a wizard.

i can't wait to begin playing, it's gonna be a fun group i imagine and hopefully the pace keeps pretty high, a lot of the games i'm in lately are slowing down a bit.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 5, 2004)

This is going to be pretty funny though.  Someone is going to have to point me in the right direction, and Pelor help me if someone casts _charm person_.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 5, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> This is going to be pretty funny though.  Someone is going to have to point me in the right direction, and Pelor help me if someone casts _charm person_.




I think I can point you in a direction... whoever said anything about right and wrong?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 5, 2004)

Hey he's naive, not stupid.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 5, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Hey he's naive, not stupid.




I am just a guiding word for your hand


----------



## Vindicator (Jul 6, 2004)

UPDATE!

Hey dudes, sorry for being late on the update.  We ended up leaving a day late due to traffic at the border, blah blah blah...

Anyway, a few comments on the characters:

*KEYS*
1. Reflex and Will saves should be +8 and +1 respectively, due to the Halfling racial bonus (+1 on all saving throws).  You've added the Fortitude save correctly, though (+2).
2. Hide should be +13, not +12 (4 ranks + 5 DEX bonus + 4 for small-sized creature).
3. Balance, Escape Artist, Pick Pocket, and Tumble should all be +9, not +8 (4 ranks + 5 DEX bonus for each).

Everything else on Keys looks great.  It's cool to have a disfigured halfling women with severe pathos in the party.  And I'm serious, not being funny.   

*ROTH NOSEBREAKER*
1. You've listed his height as 6'4" and his weight as only 174 lbs., which would actually make him very skinny.  Yet he's described as "covered with bulging muscles" and his STR is 18.  So probably his weight should be closer to 215-225 lbs.  
2. Craft (Blacksmithing) should be +6 (4 ranks + INT bonus 2), not +7.
3. Just a question: are you *sure* you want Roth's Wisdom to be *3*? Keep in mind that Wisdom is not just how "wise" a character is, it is also "perception . . . being in tune with one's surroundings" (PHB p.9).  A character with a Wisdom of only 3 would be nearly autistic...

Don't get me wrong, I'll allow the Wisdom score, but I want to make sure you're going in with your eyes open, since Roth's won't be.   

*PRYAS FARBOULDER*
Everything looks great on Pryas.

Overall, I'm really happy with the party.  A very intriguing trio, with lots of role-playing potential. Sweet! Just make sure Roth is pointed in the right direction at all times...and maybe watch RAIN MAN for inspiration.   

I'll see you boys over at PLAYING THE GAME.  It's Monday night as I type this, and I'll have the first game posting up tomorrow a.m. (maybe later tonight, if all goes well).  See you there!

Dr. Screampunk


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 6, 2004)

Ok, I fixed the snafus on Roth, and I'm pretty sure I'm going to with the 3 Wisdom.  I want to try a real roleplaying challenge, and I figured this would be a good one to do.  Yeah, and you will want to point me in the right direction at all times.  Maybe you should get me a leash...


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 6, 2004)

Vindicator said:
			
		

> UPDATE!*KEYS*
> 1. Reflex and Will saves should be +8 and +1 respectively, due to the Halfling racial bonus (+1 on all saving throws).  You've added the Fortitude save correctly, though (+2).
> 2. Hide should be +13, not +12 (4 ranks + 5 DEX bonus + 4 for small-sized creature).
> 3. Balance, Escape Artist, Pick Pocket, and Tumble should all be +9, not +8 (4 ranks + 5 DEX bonus for each).
> ...




Reflex should be +8 you are correct, my bad, however Will should be +0, -1 from Wisdom, +1 from being a halfling, nothing from rogue level 1.  As noted on skills, will update as well.

That's what I get for not figuring in my correct dex bonus, will correct tomorrow afternoon, need to wake up at 4am for work at 5am.

I think it's going to be a great character to play too   I haven't played a character with a severe pathos, cynical or downtrodden attitude for a while now (i.e. since the days of 2nd edition), and this just seemed like the fitting opportunity.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 6, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Maybe you should get me a leash...




The first place my character finds after meeting up with Roth is an animal handler's shop for some basic equipment ;-)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 6, 2004)

Probably the first time Roth sees magic he's going to go "Ooo, pretty," then pester Pryas with questions for the next three hours.

Heh, you know who I kind of pattered Roth after?  Dory from Finding Nemo.


----------



## rknop (Jul 6, 2004)

Very cool.

If you would, drop a link to the IC thread in this thread, so that we can quickly find it once it shows up.

-Rob


----------



## Vindicator (Jul 6, 2004)

Wrong game...


----------



## Dr. Screampunk (Jul 6, 2004)

Guys, Vindicator is a buddy of  mine and I was making some posts using his computer the other day, not knowing he was friggin' logged in    Sorry for the confusion, but if you see some Vindicator posts in this thread, it's actually me, using his computer.  FIRK DANG FIRK!!

IC thread will be up in a few minutes...

Here's my attempt at a link...[crosses fingers]

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1639782#post1639782


----------

